# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long can deca dick last

## nwk1

Suspect I have deca dick judging from answers to my other posts, blood levels mostly normal.

It's been about 8 weeks and libido sucks. Anyone have any experience with this?

----------


## Mooseman33

deca killed my dck.
i had that for months, and to this day i still am not the same.
could be from the deca or all the cialis i was taking to still function during those "dark times".

this is reason i will never cycle un prepared again..always have more then enough stuff on hand..

----------


## Knockout_Power

> deca killed my dck.
> i had that for months, and to this day i still am not the same.
> could be from the deca or all the cialis i was taking to still function during those "dark times".
> 
> this is reason i will never cycle un prepared again..always have more then enough stuff on hand..


that sucks bro. Could you elaborate to help those younger readers understand what they can do to themselves if not prepared to cycle.

----------


## Mooseman33

sure, 
my cycle was test e and deca .
first 3-4 weeks everything was good, then i started waking up with no wood, had several failures with a couple chicks, was crazy embarrasing.
i then found out what deca dick was, and was advised to alter my doseages and get cialis/viagra. changing the doses did nothing, and the cialis helped me get hard, then would go soft after couple mins of performing.
i thought the a-dex would handle everything, well thats what happen when u DONT do enough research. i thought it was estrogen when it wasnt. i was a fool, thank god thing s are good again, however libido is still alittle lower then normal, but i have crossed the 30 age mark so it could be couple things.
this is reason i preach to study, do homework and not to use chems u know nothing about. please be safe all..

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I got that from novedex xt that product from gaspari ****im I'm 20 but I haven't been the same yet

----------


## BOBBY D

> I got that from novedex xt that product from gaspari ****im I'm 20 but I haven't been the same yet


was this stuff taken as a pct coming off a cycle or on its own to boost test levels as mentioned?

because this is no way as strong as the real nolvadex (tamoxifien) that you would normally take after a steroid cycle... very misleading OTC stuff out there.

----------


## SilverTest

uhh .... it should not last forever really , i dont believe it can cause you some permanent stuff , no way . 

mine lasted about 3 months but that was after the cycle was over and i was recovering , when i recovered everything went back to even better than normal.

----------


## Warrior1700

I have been on Deca along with Cyp. Average dose of 300 Cyp/100 deca, for 4 years now. Was on 400/200 for 6 months. I dont know if its the Deca or if it's just age/psychological issues. I have troubles with or without Cialis/Viagra, I can get great wood sometimes and sometimes not. Even if I get wood, it sometimes goes away after a few moments of performance. I was off of everything for a few months and crashed on my test level. Felt like crap and had no Libido/energy. I have since for the last 6 weeks been on my new regime of 300 Cyp and 100 deca along with 500 IU HCG Sub q, 2 days b 4 and then 1 day b 4 my Cyp/Deca injection. Still having ED issues so I dint kow if its the Deca or not. 

Does anyone know if 100 mg Deca is even enuf to cause sides, or for that matter any benefits. Should I just drop the Deca all together?

----------


## redz

100mg of deca can cause many sides. i have not used deca myself but here so many problems with libido coming from it that i dont think I even want to try it myself. Tren works wonders for me.

----------


## M302_Imola

> sure, 
> my cycle was test e and deca .
> first 3-4 weeks everything was good, then i started waking up with no wood, had several failures with a couple chicks, was crazy embarrasing.
> i then found out what deca dick was, and was advised to alter my doseages and get cialis/viagra. changing the doses did nothing, and the cialis helped me get hard, then would go soft after couple mins of performing.
> i thought the a-dex would handle everything, well thats what happen when u DONT do enough research. i thought it was estrogen when it wasnt. i was a fool, thank god thing s are good again, however libido is still alittle lower then normal, but i have crossed the 30 age mark so it could be couple things.
> this is reason i preach to study, do homework and not to use chems u know nothing about. please be safe all..


What were your dosages?

----------


## Mooseman33

test 500mg,
deca 400mg

then went to test 600mg
deca 300mg

and it made zero difference.

----------


## Hazard

Yeah I ran test 600 and deca 500 once LOL..... NEVER AGAIN.

I was at a friends house while on this cycle and everyone wanted this one girl. Me and her wound up in the bedroom and she went down on the ole twig and giggleberries like it was going out of style..... damn thing never got fully hard. It would start going up so we tried doin it..... it would go soft LOL. She'd go back down there with her mouth..... it would go up a bit..... we'd try again..... went soft LMAO I can't even stress how effed up and embarrassing that was......

To this day..... my libido isn't what it used to be.....

~Haz~

----------


## redz

> To this day..... my libido isn't what it used to be.....


This statement alone makes me sure i will never try deca .

----------


## Hazard

> This statement alone makes me sure i will never try deca.


Yep.... I used to be able to go at it 4 times a day LOL..... Now I can only go once unless you give me few hours between sessions LOL. 

~Haz~

----------


## Nooomoto

I also just finished running a test-e/deca cycle, my libido is very SLOWLY coming back, but is not up to par yet. During PCT I was using Viagra to help, I'd bite off half of the tab and that did the job. I could get hard, fk and cum, but my sex drive was zero. I had no desire to touch my gf or to even jerk off. I had to pretend with the Viagra and hide it from her, because you know how chicks get...they don't understand how powerful hormones are, and they think it's them. I finished my PCT of tamox/clomid last week, and I'm slowly but surely getting back to normal.

I did some research during my PCT and found that tamox can be detrimental to your sex-drive, I found this odd because it didn't happen during my previous cycle's PCT.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Yeah I ran test 600 and deca 500 once LOL..... NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> I was at a friends house while on this cycle and everyone wanted this one girl. Me and her wound up in the bedroom and she went down on the ole twig and giggleberries like it was going out of style..... damn thing never got fully hard. It would start going up so we tried doin it..... it would go soft LOL. She'd go back down there with her mouth..... it would go up a bit..... we'd try again..... went soft LMAO I can't even stress how effed up and embarrassing that was......
> 
> To this day..... my libido isn't what it used to be.....
> 
> ~Haz~


Haz, but can you relate that directly with the Deca, or maybe alcohol use/abuse(lol) that nite or performance anxiety since you all wanted her and you got her...? Maybe other factors? I just have heard so many different opinions about "deca dick" and its origin that I wonder if its just what we have all been told thru the years. I dunno, like I said I am only on 100 mg Deca and not sure if I am having issues cuz of the deca or not. 

I know that alot of guys used to use (and maybe still do) Deca alone which would certainly cause problems, but if you are using Test also, and more the then Deca, then should'nt the added test compensate for the Deca? I dunno, just passing on stuf I have read recently.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Yep.... I used to be able to go at it 4 times a day LOL..... Now I can only go once unless you give me few hours between sessions LOL. 
> 
> ~Haz~


Dude... your are just getting old like the rest of us...Lmao

I need a sandwich in between....Lmao,kinda like Dennis Leary from Rescue Me. Lol

----------


## Hazard

> Haz, but can you relate that directly with the Deca , or maybe alcohol use/abuse(lol) that nite or performance anxiety since you all wanted her and you got her...? Maybe other factors? I just have heard so many different opinions about "deca dick" and its origin that I wonder if its just what we have all been told thru the years. I dunno, like I said I am only on 100 mg Deca and not sure if I am having issues cuz of the deca or not. 
> 
> I know that alot of guys used to use (and maybe still do) Deca alone which would certainly cause problems, but if you are using Test also, and more the then Deca, then should'nt the added test compensate for the Deca? I dunno, just passing on stuf I have read recently.


I've banged so many women in my life LMAO I can't even remember them all. Never had performance anxiety..... never had a problem till that cycle. She wasn't the only one either..... i ran that f*cker for 12 weeks LOL. Also..... I've never had a problem performing while drunk..... and I wasn't even drunk that night.

If it was alcohol or performance anxiety related..... I wouldn't still have libido issues.

~Haz~

----------


## Warrior1700

Ok, cool...that sheds some light on the matter at least in your situation thanks...Sucks for you and that hot chic, but thanks bro..

I didnt think that Deca sides had to do with actual "libido" but rather other hormanal factors.. F&*# I dunno, I think everyone just reacts differently. 

Guess I am trying to determine for me anyway, 1, if 100 mg Deca is enuf either way...good or bad. I know redz said that even 100 mg could cause sides.

----------


## Hazard

> Ok, cool...that sheds some light on the matter at least in your situation thanks...Sucks for you and that hot chic, but thanks bro..
> 
> I didnt think that Deca sides had to do with actual "libido" but rather other hormanal factors.. F&*# I dunno, I think everyone just reacts differently. 
> 
> Guess I am trying to determine for me anyway, 1, if 100 mg Deca is enuf either way...good or bad. I know redz said that even 100 mg could cause sides.


100mg's, IMO, isn't worth the time of day. If I ever did deca again it would be 300mg's..... hell..... i've seen people run it 600+mg's. Only way to know how it affects you is to run it yourself. Me personally.... I'm done with it. 

~Haz~

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Yeah I ran test 600 and deca 500 once LOL..... NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> I was at a friends house while on this cycle and everyone wanted this one girl. Me and her wound up in the bedroom and she went down on the ole twig and giggleberries like it was going out of style..... damn thing never got fully hard. It would start going up so we tried doin it..... it would go soft LOL. She'd go back down there with her mouth..... it would go up a bit..... we'd try again..... went soft LMAO I can't even stress how effed up and embarrassing that was......
> 
> To this day..... my libido isn't what it used to be.....
> 
> ~Haz~


I can relate. Last year I ran 700mg of Test and 600mg of Deca. Sex Drive was great until mid PCT. Had some chick in my bed fingering her and she was screaming fvkc me fvck me! I didn't even get "kind of" hard. Absolutely nothing. Never saw her again either, lmao. Soo moral of the story is, Deca dick sucks and forced me to go TRT.

----------


## Warrior1700

> 100mg's, IMO, isn't worth the time of day. If I ever did deca again it would be 300mg's..... hell..... i've seen people run it 600+mg's. Only way to know how it affects you is to run it yourself. Me personally.... I'm done with it. 
> 
> ~Haz~


Yea, I know its usually run at the higher doses, but I am more on the HRT side of things as opposed to cycling, and I am taking the Deca for the joint benefits, and understand of course that it helps build muscle mass, but not sure if it is causing my ED issues and /or if it is even benefiting me @ 100mgs. Sounds like you think no. I may just abandon the whole Deca thing and stick to the 300mg Test throughout.

----------


## Hard.On

Thank god i cut deca out of my cycle

A bonus to being on gear is destroying chicks in bed
If i was unable to do this, i would probly lose everything due to depression/ part of being the alpha male is being able to perform.......

----------


## Nooomoto

Since deca is becoming increasingly hard to find (around here), and since we're talking about it's adverse affects concerning the ability to destroy vaginas...what could be used to replace to deca, if a person is using it for it's joint-lubricating properties?

----------


## chuckt12345

wow thats some deca bashing,, ill stick up for it cause i thnk its one of the better compounds for growth. I never had libido prbs with it though, i guess i would change my tune if i did though.

----------


## Nooomoto

> wow thats some deca bashing,, ill stick up for it cause i thnk its one of the better compounds for growth. I never had libido prbs with it though, i guess i would change my tune if i did though.


Thats what I don't get, people where I live have sworn off deca , seems its not just around here either. It's hard to get ahold of unless ordering from a UGL online.

----------


## Ashop

> Suspect I have deca dick judging from answers to my other posts, blood levels mostly normal.
> 
> It's been about 8 weeks and libido sucks. Anyone have any experience with this?


Are you only on DECA solo? I wouldnt suggest using it without some testosterone . If your still ON,,PROVIRON helps libido a great deal.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Since deca is becoming increasingly hard to find (around here), and since we're talking about it's adverse affects concerning the ability to destroy vaginas...what could be used to replace to deca, if a person is using it for it's joint-lubricating properties?




My Doc said that the pharmacies and Inisurance companies are stiffining up on Deca for lagit stuff and that it is less and less available suddenly.

----------


## Warrior1700

> wow thats some deca bashing,, ill stick up for it cause i thnk its one of the better compounds for growth. I never had libido prbs with it though, i guess i would change my tune if i did though.


Yea, I have heard it to be one of the best products to stack with Test fior growth(and joints) but seems as though there are alot of negative vibes on here about it...not sure if its the Deca or just the hormones being tampered with?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> wow thats some deca bashing,, ill stick up for it cause i thnk its one of the better compounds for growth. I never had libido prbs with it though, i guess i would change my tune if i did though.


I agree..Deca turned me into a freaking beast. However, I unforutanely suffered from Deca dick. Great drug though.

----------


## datamon

have any of you that got deca dick on deca tried NPP? how does it compare in the deca dick department?

----------


## Nobuddy

my last cycle (apx 3 yrs ago) was Deca 400/ Test 500 wk. only ONCE did i have ANY problems. it REALLY can mess with your head. i might've had more, after that, but i had a bottle of Cialis that was ACCIDENTALLY sent to me when i ordered Clomid (a previous cycle) the guys were cool, re-shipped my Clo and told me to keep the Cialis. i started taken the Cialis whether i thought i needed it or not just cuz that stuff is hellafun.

i'm currently on Deca 400/ Test 500 wk. i'm only 2 or 3 weeks in and i can't stop F'n. my wife'll prolly be happy, if i get some DcDk lol

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

wow i was going to do a test/deca for my second cycle but after reading this thread, i have changed my mind. no way would i ever be able to deal with deca dick and especially not for as long as some of you guys say. looks like ill be doing EQ or tren instead. those dont hurt libido, right?

----------


## hatchet26

> Since deca is becoming increasingly hard to find (around here), and since we're talking about it's adverse affects concerning the ability to destroy vaginas...what could be used to replace to deca, if a person is using it for it's joint-lubricating properties?


Im pretty sure people use EQ for joints also, so you can research that a bit. 

Also, did you guys ever see a permanent decrease in libido just from doing cycles and making your hormones go wack that didn't even include Deca ? Or was it not a problem at all untill you did a cycle with Deca?

If Deca causes permanent libido problems why the F&CK would anyone use it, especially when there are other compounds just as strong????

----------


## Ricer

So what do yo u guys suggest as an alternative to a great "bulker". Like someone mentioned, few friends swear by it. I'm starting to think they just didn't get laid or put on the spot during the cycle! lol....

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> So what do yo u guys suggest as an alternative to a great "bulker". Like someone mentioned, few friends swear by it. I'm starting to think they just didn't get laid or put on the spot during the cycle! lol....


ive suffered from limp dick before because i was too drunk. i couldnt imagine it being uncurable with deca for an extended period.

I also would like to know what a great bulking cycle would be to replace deca? tren instead maybe?

----------


## TITANIUM

Deca @ 400 mgs wk With 500 mgs test E.

Did PCT by the book.

10 wks deca/12 wks test e.


Finished 3 months ago.

Still not right.

Great drug, bad dick implications.

T

----------


## .EA.

Nandrolone Decanoate stays in your system for at least a year. I'm not surprised some people may not be able to get it hard for a good while.

If I ever do it, which from this I probably will not for a very, very long time, I'm definitely doing NPP. Shorter ester, a little bit faster out of the body, but fvcking nandrolone stays in you like a well designed tampon...


I'm probably gonna do Tren before any sort of nandrolone...

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> Nandrolone Decanoate stays in your system for at least a year. I'm not surprised some people may not be able to get it hard for a good while.
> 
> If I ever do it, which from this I probably will not for a very, very long time, I'm definitely doing NPP. Shorter ester, a little bit faster out of the body, but fvcking nandrolone stays in you like a well designed tampon...
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna do Tren before any sort of nandrolone...


which better for muscle gains? tren or deca ? isnt tren bad for your cardio meaning you pretty much cant play sports without needing to hyperventilate?

----------


## stevey_6t9

me mate. all natural, can get a steel pole all night.

----------


## xpainkillerx

Deca killed my dick with one shot lol.Iam off around 3 months

----------


## Necrosaro

Some of these posts and things I have learned from Deca is a easy decision to never use it.

----------


## the big 1

you will always have a chipalata now



































JK

are you running test ???

----------


## the big 1

test needs to be run with nandrolone decanoate to stop your willy hiding

----------


## Test247

First off keep deca under 400mg a week. Over that I always have issues.

I run it at lower doses and substitute in EQ now. I have made a 1/3 blend of TestC/Deca/EQ that works really well for me and doesnt effect my sex drive like a 50/50 of test/deca used to.

Running B6 at higher doses helps or use Cabergoline to combat the Deca, this will bring your sex drive back.

Nothing killed my sex drive like Tren and nothing makes me go nuts like lots of test while keeping estrogen in check.

Make sure your estrogen is normal, your SHBG is where it should be and if so get some Cabergoline, drop down the Deca or loose it all together.

Now that I have mine in balance I can use it well just not huge doses.

----------


## fummins

For those of you that got Deca dick, how long into your cycle and what was the total length of your cycle? I just started Deca 2 weeks ago @ 225 per week combined with my TRT test and have thrown some Anavar in the mix too. Im a little freaked out by these diminished dick stories

----------


## Test247

at 225 a week you should be great. I run around 250-300/wk now and its great. No higher or you start to get issues.

I recently read a article that in HIV/AIDS wasting 600mg TestC was equal to 50mg var + 200mg Test C

----------


## fummins

> at 225 a week you should be great. I run around 250-300/wk now and its great. No higher or you start to get issues.
> 
> I recently read a article that in HIV/AIDS wasting 600mg TestC was equal to 50mg var + 200mg Test C


Thanks, you running Test as well with your Deca I assume, what dosage?

----------


## xpainkillerx

i used Deca 200 mg with 300 mg Enanthate .My prolactin was always in normal range but sex drive is death.getting better everyday but it ****s my brain,a long time after,finally i ****ed my girl friend last night with %80 hard dick hahaaha.I hope i will be better.I dont want %100 ok i just want my libido only

----------


## trix8

So Deca dick isnt permanent just seems like it becuase it can take up to a year to get you back into fulll swing?

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> i used Deca 200 mg with 300 mg Enanthate.My prolactin was always in normal range but sex drive is death.getting better everyday but it ****s my brain,a long time after,finally i ****ed my girl friend last night with %80 hard dick hahaaha.I hope i will be better.I dont want %100 ok i just want my libido only


problem with that is if you use a condom, your dick needs to be 100% hard otherwise it will go soft. You prob dont have to do that though since u have a gf

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> For those of you that got Deca dick, how long into your cycle and what was the total length of your cycle? I just started Deca 2 weeks ago @ 225 per week combined with my TRT test and have thrown some Anavar in the mix too. Im a little freaked out by these diminished dick stories


I am running 625mg of test with 400mg of deca and I am at the beginning of week 6. I have no sex drive whatsoever but I can get hard if I look at porn. I had sex three times on cycle (week 3, 4, and 5) and got a boner and stayed hard with a condom. I also get really hard watching porn. The desire for sex is just not there though really. It kind of sucks

----------


## Test247

I am running 3cc's a week of TestC/Deca /EQ so basically 250mg of each. At that dose I have a great sex drive. Soon as I get the deca to about 1.5-2cc's a week 375-500mg then my sex drive goes to shit. Takes 3-5 weeks to come back always.

----------


## xpainkillerx

i didnt do PCT for one shot,but i will do it now.
ZMA+arginin orthinne+50mg Proviron 
2500IU HCG 
And 7 days later:2500IU HCG

is this ok for PCT? do you think?

3 months later it can effect? or too late?

----------


## Test247

Terrible PCT. Go grab a big bottle of tribulus and/or horny goat weed.
Take as much as you can all day everyday till the bottles are out.

Run HCG 500IU every 3rd day for 6 injections. Run Noval at 10mg a day or clomid at 50.

----------


## xpainkillerx

HCG 500IU every 3rd day for 6 injections
clomid at 50

ZMA+Arginin+Proviron +Horny Goat

this is good? proviron may kill my hpta? and i didnt do PCT.3 months later PCT may help?

----------


## Test247

proviron can be skipped, Id rather see you put in Novaldex than that. arginine is jsut good for blood flow and wont do a thing for PCT.

----------


## ironflames

i just got finished a test/deca cycle. sex drive is slowly coming back and i get wood easily enough and my gains havent dropped yet, and ive actually gained a little more since off cycle (during pct). but i will have to add...i will never again use deca due to the lack of sex drive

----------


## Test247

gotta use it in very lose doseages or use caber

----------


## xpainkillerx

FSH:2.33 mIU/mL , in male;1.5-12.4 mIU/mL
LH:2.69 mIU/mL , in male;1.7-8.6
ESTRADIOL(E2):30.09 pg/mL , in male;7.63-42.6 pg/mL
PROLACTİN:6.14 ng/ml , in male;4.04-15.2
TOTAL TESTESTERON:447.2 ng/dl, in male;270-1730
PROGESTERON: 0.717 ng/ml, in male;0,27-0,90

what do you think about it? I think Testo is low and E2 is high:S am i sure?

and im 23 years old,what about LH  :Smilie:

----------


## Disintegration79

> A bonus to being on gear is destroying chicks in bed


 Best. Quote. Ever. Lol. 
 :Haha:

----------


## xpainkillerx

OK.Deca -Dick fixed.doctor said Deca Durabolin broke your nerve cells.And gave me this vitamins and also i bought some aminos with searching.Now i have wood everymorning,and performance is ok like before Deca.My all hormones are ok,somethings were going wrong and problem solved.Try it if your all hormones are ok and you have still ED.

Daily
500 mg panothenic acid
1500 mg choline bitartrate
500 mg tyrosine
500 mg phenylalanine
400 mcg folic acid
100 mg b-6
500 mg c
2 mg chelated coppeer
and if you want add 2.5 mg bromocriptine try with it i tried it effect more
and you can add Vitamin E also
this shit helping my ED full Day and all night.Good Lucks guys




Good Lucks

----------


## rc_p90

damn. **** that. im not gonna take deca

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

I finished my second cycle about a month or two ago. I did Sustanon , Deca , Dbol .

When I was injecting 1ml of Deca every 3 days, I had no dick problems.

When I upped the dosage to 1.5ml every 3 days, my d!ck would go just a little bit soft when I was having sex.

Everything returned to normal _very quickly_ after I stopped the Deca.

Now I'm back to my old self... my dick gets hard _way too easily_, it can be arkward at times, I could be out in public and a sexy b!tch calls me on my phone and I start pitching a tent in my pants.
(I complain about it now but there'll probably come a day when I miss it).

If a girl rings me and tells me she's coming around to my apartment to have sex with me, I get _ROCK HARD_ straight away while I'm talking to her on the phone. Then I have to spend 30mins waiting for her trying not to whack off in the meantime.

Plus I get a boner pretty much every time I ring my girlfriend.

So to sum it up, my experience with Deca is that _Yes it causes erectile dysfunction if you go higher than a certain dosage, but the effects disappear once the drug leaves your system_.

It's a shame that other people have had long-lasting problems from Deca, but all I can say is that I tried Deca and I'm absolutely fine now.

----------


## vaders4

> Yep.... I used to be able to go at it 4 times a day LOL..... Now I can only go once unless you give me few hours between sessions LOL. 
> 
> ~Haz~



Heh, sounds like me now except I've never even cycled.

Prob have lower test now that I'm 30  :Hmmmm:

----------


## willyg091

amen to that. get some test. youll be a walking boner in no time

----------


## rocheey

Well, if you couldn't even bend your hard-on before, using BOTH hands, and you can bend it now using only two fingers, doesnt that just mean that your STRENGTH has increased ?

----------


## crossistanato76

Typically, bodybuilders in the first cycle, use a double dose than the one mentioned, to get to 3 kg mass if there is a good protein intake (about 3g per pound of body weight) and for 8-9 weeks. It 'clear that the deca to 200mg effect HPTA axis, but moderate and if there is a good workout its gains are maintained well after the interruption of the cycle. Must stay at least 3 months though. I'd suggest 4. In general, subjects make a rational course of two months for the bulk, interrupt 4 months, and then carry out a course of two months for the definition. Rational use drugs, stay away from the strong alfachilati (Dianabol , Anadrol , Halotestin ), the testosterone , trenbolone .
But these individuals 'rational' tutt'alpiù compete in the height / weight. Federations to compete in bodybuilding hardcore or at least in the higher classes, must give up on rationality.
Typically a first round of DECADURABOLIN (if not taken in combination) is structured as follows:

Week 1: 100mg
2 weeks: 100 mg
Week 3: 150 mg
Week 4: 200 mg
Week 5: 200 mg
Week 6: 150 mg
Week 7: 100 mg
Week 8: 50 mg

Least 3g protein per kilogram of body weight in a high-calorie.
Given that tarnishes a bit, 'do not be made in summer. There is a decline in mild / moderate HPTA axis with these doses, but is recovered in the months of suspension, and there is no need to use Clomid or Arimidex . The amount of impact depends on your sensitivity and receptor map. Who wants to be on the safe use lower doses, assesses their effects, and determines whether the next cycle is to try the case more or accept the current results. If you train well is likely to gain even 3 pounds, and the next round they should have retained at least one.

----------


## crossistanato76

To avoid problems from the board on all doses above me, also decadurabolin with these doses does not require any reactivating ;-)

----------


## 5x10

> Nandrolone Decanoate stays in your system for at least a year. I'm not surprised some people may not be able to get it hard for a good while.
> 
> If I ever do it, which from this I probably will not for a very, very long time, I'm definitely doing NPP. Shorter ester, a little bit faster out of the body, but fvcking nandrolone stays in you like a well designed tampon...
> 
> 
> I'm probably gonna do Tren before any sort of nandrolone...


this, im going to say that one should quit deca 4 weeks prior to end of cycle due to the long decanote ester and the supressive nature of nandrolone
if you end deca 2 weeks prior to end of cycle, you will still have enough in you(to keep you suppressed) 14 days after the last shot, the time you would start serms 
100mgs of deca took 25 days until the hpta can start to recover(off of a study i read), hpta recovery started when there was aprox 12.5mgs of nandrolone in the system
300mg shot 2 week prior to end of cycle will still have 38mgs left in you when the serms are started, making them worthless which can severly impact recovery

with that being said, cabergoline works wonders with deca
i did notice that my erections werent as hard on deca, but caber fixed that!

----------


## crossistanato76

Gentlemen, I am just using the decadurabolin, that without associating with other anabolic these doses had no problems, but there is a slight drop again in the months of no use, I suggest that 4-month suspension.:

Week 1: 100mg
week 2: 100 mg
Week 3: 150 mg
Week 4: 200 mg
Week 5: 200 mg
Week 6: 150 mg
Week 7: 100 mg
Week 8: 50 mg

----------


## crossistanato76

Meanwhile, it should be said that the essay in question refers to fashion models and fashion models, which have different requirements than body builders. So we use different drugs and different dosages. This is already important to understand, otherwise we do not speak the same language.

Deca -durabolin does not, except in terms irrelevant HPTA axis up to 1 mg per kilogram per week. So for a person of 80kg, 80mg per week are safe. The cycle in question is 50 mg. The Primobolan depot is a derivative of diidrosterone, does not aromatize and therefore has a slight effect on the axis.

----------


## crossistanato76

another alternative may be this:

weeks 1: primobolan depot 50mg e decadurabolin 25mg 
weeks 2: primobolan depot 100mg e decadurabolin 25mg
weeks 3: primobolan depot 150mg e decadurabolin 25mg
weeks 4: primobolan depot 150mg e decadurabolin 50mg
weeks 5: primobolan depot 100mg e decadurabolin 50mg
weeks 6: primobolan depot 100mg e decadurabolin 50mg
weeks 7: primobolan depot 100mg e decadurabolin 25mg
weeks 8: primobolan depot 50mg

In this example, the user provides a period of suspension from performances and services, so dedicating a little more on improving muscle (you can have up to 3 kg with this cycle, which for a male model than a few). Thus, in addition to Primobolan, the male model of professional associate 50mg nandrolone decanoate weekly (decadurabolin). The Decadurabolin is easy to find, being available also in Italian pharmacies with a prescription non-repeating, in doses of 25mg and 50mg. Nandrolone but I have a moderate effect HPTA axis and making a bit of water retention, which is why the rates not exceeding 50mg per week (such that the side effects are insignificant) and that's why it is required outside services.

At the end of this cycle there are no significant reductions in the HPTA axis function and therefore the gains are preserved well. You can record a little water retention, which is why you do not make during the work periods. The protein, as usual, will be high. Followed by a new cycle after a period of 3-4 months without medication.

----------


## njviking

man, I to was all set to run teste/deca and now im worried. not to mention im 43. im gonna give it a go and stop the deca 2 wks. before the teste. 

guess i will order some cabergoline and have it ready. do you take it when you think you are having problems down there or do you take it while on cycle no matter what???

----------


## crossistanato76

I use together to prevent damage, however, even the sky above but not permanent damage or Exstreme HTPA axis.

----------


## Matt

You people do know this is nearly a 2 year old thread??

*crossostanato76, STOP BUMPING OLD THREADS*

----------


## Inquisitor

Guys, I've been running 150 mg of test cyp and 150 mg of masterone twice a week. The other day I thought I'd throw in some deca and thought it was 200 mg per milileter and it was 300 mg per mililiter. So, I did 225 mg of deca with the test and masterone. My libido and dick went to shit. Am I ok ?? Will I be ok?? SHould I counter with more test?? I'm scared shitless.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Guys, I've been running 150 mg of test cyp and 150 mg of masterone twice a week. The other day I thought I'd throw in some deca and thought it was 200 mg per milileter and it was 300 mg per mililiter. So, I did 225 mg of deca with the test and masterone. My libido and dick went to shit. Am I ok ?? Will I be ok?? SHould I counter with more test?? I'm scared shitless.


This is a 7 year old thread, please start a now one on the Q&A section.

----------


## Inquisitor

I did sir. Thank you.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

It takes a while for your body to recover. I took me about 6 months. I don't run Deca anymore. I run NPP for a shorter and lower dose runs. Get good gains not too much sexual problems.

----------

